# New York Aquarium



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Went to the Aquarium last week, just wanted to share some pics I took. Im not a pro, so bear with me...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving that big ass stingray and the sea horses look sexy









and also i find it slightly boring seeing sand tiger sharks at aquariums. every aquarium i have ever been too has had sand tiger sharks in their big show tank.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad you like 'em. Yeah, that stingray is ridiculously huge! It was wider than my Toyota SUV! And its tail was probably as thick as baseball bats. The sand tigers, eh...they were just swimming around with the stingray and sea turtle. I'd love to see the day when a public aquarium could keep other species like tiger sharks and great whites.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Always a fun place to visit, taking pics at an aquarium are quite difficult.

Nice pics, enjoyed them


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

as much as I would love to see a great white in an aquarium, I would never want it to actually happen. ANd sandtigers are cool sharks that do well in captivity hence they have them. but at the same time sand tigers reproduce so slow, at 2 pups a year its almost criminal to keep them. Sharks are endangered so the less we rob the oceans of them the better. I like your pics they came out well for some one who says they are not a pro! lol u were trying to be koi. n e way if I had a shark tank and could choose the sharks, id say coral banded and or lemon sharks, they smaller and they are aggresive and they shoal... Pimp


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

much appreciated...but yes, I am no photo geek. I don't even know what white balance, ISO, or F-stop means, let alone know how to use any kind of photo editing software other than MS Paint - to crop.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sick pics
and i love the last 1


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

start off with picasa its free and it has many features that adobe has, plus it has easy uploader and easy compresser, after you master lil features start having fun with adobe. if you pm me I can show you some sweet adobe edits and maybe point you in good directions when it comes to photography!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks all for the kind comments. Redbellyman, PM sent.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great pics man...

Those skarks are downright EVIL looking!
What kind are they?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> much appreciated...but yes, I am no photo geek. I don't even know what white balance, ISO, or F-stop means, let alone know how to use any kind of photo editing software other than MS Paint - to crop.


hA.I'm the same way!
Thanks for sharing!

Where in NY?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are some wonderful pics! I especially like the sea horses and shark tank.


----------

